# Netflix to crack down on account sharing



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Netflix, probably currently the leading video-on-demand service amongst several competitors, even becoming more popular than HBO, is making a small change in its service plan.








It didn't take long for people to figure out that they can add their Netflix credentials to multiple devices, even in multiple homes. Sure, it might have started out innocent where someone would go visit a friend for the weekend, and decide to login to their Netflix account from their friends Nintendo Wii or SMART TV. Perhaps they forgot that the credentials were still in place after they went home, only to find out weeks later that their friend had been using the account all along, and thought it was "OK."

Well, nothing bad happened. They didn't get shut down. No extra charges were added. So, people abused it. They might have went to other family members houses and setup accounts on their TVs, PCs, set-top-boxes, smartphones, gaming consoles, etc. All without a hitch.

And even though, Netflix said there was a "2-streaming limit," (meaning, regardless of the number of devices the Netflix account is associated with, only 2 devices should be able to stream at any given time), there has been no complaints. And everyone is talking about what they've been watching on Netflix. Plus, there is a bunch of content piling up in the "recently watched" list, and the "suggestions list" has a wide array of genres.

So, what gives?

Well, perhaps this "limit" wasn't fully enforced because it wasn't looked at as real problem. And maybe they figured people wouldn't bother "sharing" since it only costs about $8 a month for a Netflix account anyway, allowing people to stream unlimited TV shows and movies.

Well, after some urging from investors, Netflix came up with an idea that should make most people happy, investors included.

They are to keep the 2-stream limit for $8 per month, and also introduce another plan for about $12 per month to allow 4 simultaneous streams. That should only "negatively" impact a very small number of the honest folks who have families that watch a great deal of TV at the exact time on separate devices.

With more content becoming available all the time, including Netflix originals, even $12 a month for unlimited use is worth it. I know of a family that streams maybe 20 hours per month of TV from Netflix and still find the account worth the money.


----------



## rock300 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds reasonable to me. I'd also be willing to pay higher fees for more content and higher quality.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

As any business, they have to make money to stay alive. I think the few dollars extra for extra streaming at the same time is acceptable for those who are "sharing" one account.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

> "In many households, Netflix is used by different family members, and we tested a 'Profiles' feature that separates the activity of each individual," Netflix said in its letter to shareholders. "This enables us to offer more relevant personalized suggestions for each individual."




I would be very interested and willing to pay a few bucks more a month for a profile feature. As it is now, 2 others in our house use Netflix, my wife and 19yr old son. Each of them have different likes than myself which leaves the suggestions list all over the place :gah:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

speaking of profiles.. imagine having small kids.

Thousands of "Thomas the Train", "My Little Pony", etc. before even your list even show up.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

tripplej said:


> speaking of profiles.. imagine having small kids.
> 
> Thousands of "Thomas the Train", "My Little Pony", etc. before even your list even show up.


LoL, that is what I'm talking about. It's not fair, I want my own list:hissyfit:


----------

